# How to use up plain yogurt?



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh ladies I went a little over board when I found a close out sale at Krogers last night and came home with 7 big containers of plain yogurt. We will never be able to eat it all by itself before the expiration date. Do you all have any ideas or suggestions on how I could use the rest of it? I found a few bread mixes that sound good but would like some other ideas too. 

Thanks

Mel


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

You could make yogurt cheese. Line a colander with cheesecloth, dump in the yogurt and let it drain. Once it becomes cheese consistency add some of your favorite herbs and add some crackers or veggies for dipping.
You can also find some recipes here http://www.dannon.com/recipes.aspx
karen in Indiana


----------



## LindyLu (Oct 17, 2005)

You can make wonderful yogurt sherbert/ice cream. This is from Jane Toth's Goats Produce Too
Take 2 cups yogurt (she calls for goat but regular will do fine)
1 6 ounce can frozen orange juice
1/2 cup honey
Mixc together really well & precess in ice cream freezer same as ice cream

I am going to try using frozen lemonade and maybe frozen pineapple juice. But the orange is just the best. Tangy and sweet and soooo good for you! Hope this helps. Jane's book is full of other yogurt recipes and cheese and dessert. Well worth having & I got mine from Amazon.com


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

use it like sour cream in a lot of recipes. ther are some for yogurt chicken that sound really good at www.allrecipes.com


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

stirfamily thank you for the link I found a lot of great ideas there. I never thought of subbing the yogurt for sour cream and cream cheese. Would that change work in this recipe?

Taco Dip

9 X 9 pan layerd as follows:

Calls for 1 16 ounce package of sour cream 
drained black beans
refried beans
drained salsa
shredded lettuce
shredded cheese
black olives

Served cold - Do you think the family would notice if I used the yogurt instead of the sour cream?


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Make Smoothies!

Berry Smoothie - 3 or 4 servings

1 c berries (your choice - we like strawberries or blueberries)
2 bananas
1 c milk (or you can use orange juice)
1 c plain yougurt

Whip all in blender or food processor until smooth. 

Options 
- add 1/2 c ice to make a colder drink if desired. Or in the Winter, we have frozen berries and use them.
- if it's too tart for you, add 1 - 2 TBL Honey for a sweetner
- use other fruit instead of berries - peeled peaches or nectarines, pineapple, melons

ETA: Here's a favorite on our farm website. Calls for vanilla yougurt. You could use plain and add a little vanilla extract:
Fresh Fruit Parfaits with Sweet Lemon Dip


----------



## flourbug (May 30, 2007)

Mix in a little lemon juice and honey to taste and serve over your favorite salad mix or use it as a dip for fruit.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We use it in place of buttermilk in recipes. Pancakes made with yogurt are truly yummy!


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cucumber Yogurt Salad Recipe 

2 cucumbers, peeled, quartered lengthwise, then sliced
Plain yogurt, about 1 cup
1 teaspoon dried dill, or a couple of teaspoons of fresh dill
Sprinkling of salt and pepper


First taste the cucumbers to make sure that they are not bitter. Depending on the variety of cucumber you are using, and many other factors, you may find a cucumber that is distinctly bitter in taste. If this happens, soak the cucumber slices in salted water for half an hour, or longer, until the bitterness is reduced, then rinse and drain before using.

To make the salad, simply gently mix together the ingredients. Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

We go through tons of yogurt here. You can use it in all your breads (including pancakes). I also enjoy it with some raw honey on top and eating it like that (you can also add some fruit). We also make smoothies almost every night. Enjoy! Yogurt is wonderful.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I freeze yogurt in mini ice cube trays and use it as starter culture to make my own. Each mini-cube holds approx. 1 tsp. Once frozen, I pop them into storage containers and when I want to make yogurt, I use 10 cubes.

I prefer my yogurt drained also and use it like sour cream or use it in smoothies. Creamy and wonderful!

RVcook


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Smoothies, salad dressing (instead of buttermilk), pancakes, breads. 

How about a breakfast parfait? Layer the yogurt (sweeten, if you like) with fresh fruit and granola and maybe some chocolate sauce. It's better for you than a doughnut.

Let it drip in cheesecloth for yogurt cheese and use like cream cheese. Flavor it (garlic & herbs, bacon and onion, chopped dried fruit) and use in sandwiches.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

Lots of middle eastern recipes use plain yogurt.
Lassi is a great drink, and you can marianate meat in yogurt.


----------

